# Y-NANA FOR IMPALA 59-64



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

$275.00 raw shipped
$350.00 chrome shipped

KEEP YOUR REAR END CENTERED, NO MORE SHIFTING TO THE LEFT. EASY TO INSTALL.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 15 2010, 11:01 AM~18574985
> *$275.00 raw shipped
> $350.00 chrome shipped
> 
> ...


WILL IT BOLT UP ON A 65 IMPALA


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Sep 15 2010, 11:49 PM~18580946
> *WILL IT BOLT UP ON A 65 IMPALA
> *


no sorry not this one, but we have one in mind to make for the 65-69


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

High lock up, and still lay!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2010, 08:42 AM~18582428
> *no sorry not this one, but we have one in mind to make for the 65-69
> *


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Does that Y bar take away from the 3wheel Height?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yellowimpala_@Sep 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18619484
> *Does that Y bar take away from the 3wheel Height?
> *


not at all, might increase it some cases.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

what size the tallest cylinders you can use with it?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 21 2010, 11:05 AM~18621917
> *what size the tallest cylinders you can use with it?
> *


10"-20" (10"-16" no extending neccessary)
for bigger cylinders, it suggested moving lower trailing arm mounts back or extending the low trailing arms so rear end doesnt bind up.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

what up Rick this is jr elio brother in law when do you think your coming out with it for the 65 and up i want one for my 65 let me know homie


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 24 2010, 07:14 AM~18650449
> *what up Rick this is jr elio brother in law when do you think your coming out with it for the 65 and up i want one for my 65 let me know homie
> *


sup, hopefully by super show


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Rick, do these come with bushings ?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 6 2010, 04:37 PM~18753727
> *Rick, do these come with bushings ?
> *


yea sir, polyurethane bushings, & also comes with all bolts and nuts needed.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

THIS MONTH SPECIAL, BUY RAW, GET CHROME.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 3 2010, 02:00 PM~19229721
> *THIS MONTH SPECIAL, BUY RAW, GET CHROME.
> *


for how much


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics+Sep 15 2010, 01:01 PM~18574985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Dec 7 2010, 10:37 AM~19262654
> *:dunno:
> *




$275.00 CHROME & SHIPPED


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2010, 09:42 AM~18582428
> *no sorry not this one, but we have one in mind to make for the 65-69
> *


Please pm me as soon as you get some done for the 65!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 7 2010, 09:16 AM~19262055
> *for how much
> *


sorry you put a post up, buy raw get chrome, so is it same price as raw?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Dec 7 2010, 01:57 PM~19264202
> *Please pm me as soon as you get some done for the 65!!!!!!!!
> *


X65


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics+Sep 15 2010, 11:01 AM~18574985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, P.M. ME INFO ON WHERE TO GO GET IT :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 21 2010, 10:35 AM~18622198
> *10"-20" (10"-16" no extending neccessary)
> for bigger cylinders, it suggested moving lower trailing arm mounts back or extending the low trailing arms so rear end doesnt bind up.
> *


so with the y-nana you dont need to extend anything???just install it and thats it???like the lower trailing arms are fine where they are at? sorry for all the question first time with an impala


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 3 2010, 01:00 PM~19229721
> *THIS MONTH SPECIAL, BUY RAW, GET CHROME.
> *


this special is good till the end of this month right??? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Dec 20 2010, 10:29 PM~19381168
> *this special is good till the end of this month right??? :biggrin:
> *


till the end of 2010


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 21 2010, 07:45 PM~19388661
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Post pics of 59-64 Impala LAID OUT, LOCKED UP & 3-WHEELING. Everyone just shows pics of one installed. I'd like to see one used in different positions. :biggrin:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

shipping to 96734? and chrome :biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Dec 28 2010, 03:08 AM~19438098
> *shipping to 96734? and chrome :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

to the top for rick rock :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Dec 28 2010, 02:07 AM~19437941
> *Post pics of 59-64 Impala LAID OUT, LOCKED UP & 3-WHEELING.  Everyone just shows pics of one installed.  I'd like to see one used in different positions. :biggrin:
> *




















32" shocks in rear of this 62
27" shocks would have it about 4-5" lower


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

need one for 65 thanks


----------



## dam76 (Jul 17, 2008)

good stuff 

-THANKS-


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 1 2010, 12:59 PM~19210486
> *TTT
> *


65-67 COMING SOON!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 08:49 PM~19654515
> *65-67 COMING SOON!
> *


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

West up Rick I need a chrome y nana with black poly bushings got one in stock for me? Hit me up on my cell if you do. Thanks


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Feb 25 2011, 11:19 PM~19963844
> *West up Rick I need a chrome y nana with black poly bushings got one in stock for me? Hit me up on my cell if you do. Thanks
> *


On the shelf!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn i need one of these


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 25 2011, 11:49 PM~19964053
> *On the shelf!
> *


pm me the price :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Rick thanks for the Y-Nanna!!! I already installed it... works like a dream!!!! thanks again for everything!!!

Ken 

Albuquerque NM

TTT


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

[FONT=ArialTTT.......


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

check your pm


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Black polyurethane bushings available too.


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 09:22 PM~20110123
> *Black polyurethane bushings available too.
> *


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

HERES MY Y-BONE :biggrin: tHANKS RICK...................


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Will be on sale this weekend at Lowrider Magazine show in Arizona at the Low Life Hydraulics booth!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2010, 08:42 AM~18582428
> *no sorry not this one, but we have one in mind to make for the 65-69
> *


i,ll have 2 of these when thay r ready x2 in chrome


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20110123
> *Black polyurethane bushings available too.
> *


This might be a stupid question but I bought a BM y-bone but dont have bushings. Cant get a hold of them and I need black bushings. Does your bushings fit their y-bone?? Since I need to order 4 faucet slowdowns I figured I would pick those up if they fit. For a 64 vert with stock mounts and 5/8 bolts.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 18 2011, 09:41 AM~20578356
> *This might be a stupid question but I bought a BM y-bone but dont have bushings.  Cant get a hold of them and I need black bushings.  Does your bushings fit their y-bone?? Since I need to order 4 faucet slowdowns I figured I would pick those up if they fit.  For a 64 vert with stock mounts and 5/8 bolts.
> *


looks like 1 1/2 tubing was used for where the bushings go


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

price again?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Suggested retail price $350.00 chrome/ $275.00 raw

Call and mention you seen it on lay it low and get a discount!

Also buy more than 5 at time and get wholesale price


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Pre summer sale: June 1st - june 20th 2011

raw "y" nanas with your choice of red or black bushings $200.00

oh how about free shipping too.

Send payment to: [email protected]

please be sure to memo of color of bushings


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

10 more days


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Pre summer sale: June 1st - june 20th 2011
> 
> raw "y" nanas with your choice of red or black bushings $200.00
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Pre summer sale: June 1st - june 20th 2011
> 
> raw "y" nanas with your choice of red or black bushings $200.00
> 
> ...


4 days


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Got mine today looks great!! thanks again


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

sale ends tonight at midnight, $200.00 shipped raw

[email protected]


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> sale ends tonight at midnight, $200.00 shipped raw
> 
> [email protected]


I say bring that sale back:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's say one day only? Who's down?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Supershow LRM 2011

Special pricing that day only.

If you can make the show or call in, we will have our landline forwarded. 1-888-LOWRIDA


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

twistbone you got um for 65 & 66 Impalas ?


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

y bone for 65 yet


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


> y bone for 65 yet


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a slick kit you've put together man! Lovin it!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Any deals on Y bar`s this month ? Looking for a price on a chrome Y Bar shipped to 19464


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

goinlow said:


> Any deals on Y bar`s this month ? Looking for a price on a chrome Y Bar shipped to 19464


x2 shipped to 75024


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

USF '63 said:


> x2 shipped to 75024


Black Sunday


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

Wat up rick... looking for a set of 2 chrome accumulators. Lmk if u got a set


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

WILL BE AT MEZA SHOW NEXT WEEKEND, PREPAY AND PICK UP AT SHOW! PM FOR PRICE


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

How much is a raw one picked up? And what's the thickness of the tubing?


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

How much raw shipped to 75052?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

chrome shipped to 31907.....63


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

Chromed shipped to 87505


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

need a brake line for a 89-93 toyota drum rearend for the impala rearend swap?


----------

